# My husband went blind today. :(



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

He has been having trouble with his vision for a while. But today he is blind. I don't know what to do. It is so hard to see the one you love look at you with no emotion in their eyes, just a blank stare. He is so brave though. He actually had dinner mostly done when I came home from work. Thank God for the rotisseri machine. He got it done with no help from me, other than setting out the trussing twine and spice on the counter for him.

He goes in on the 31st for pre-op for surgery. Then he has to wait for an organ donor.

I don't know if I can deal with everything all at once. I'm trying to keep my chin up. But some moments I feel okay, and the next I feel like bawling.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im so sorry!

My aunt and uncle went through the same thing, my uncle is blind, but after about a year of trying to ujust, he got really well, he learned to do most things on his own, and he know is the paster to a church of over 2000 people

I will pray for you and your hubby


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry  I am sure this is very difficult for you both to adjust too. If I may ask, what is causing the blindness? As you mentioned he is having surgery.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I am very sorry


----------



## ockeracres (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll be praying.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gosh, I can't imagine. Prayers headed your guys' way.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It is hard to imagine the sadness and adjustments that you'll have but sending prayers and best wishes.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

oh wow......I'm so sorry  Hope the doc's figure things out, and there is a donor soon.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It's great he made dinner. I think I would have been curled up in a ball somewhere. He sounds great. I hope everything will work out and be well for you.

Jan


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, no! You both are in my prayers, with hope for a wonderfule outcome. Hang in there!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry for these troubles... I hope everything works out soon... I'm a donor and I hope my eyes can go to someone who needs them when I go.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone. He is taking it very well. Me, not so much. It has been a progressive thing, so he knew it was coming.


HoosierShadow said:


> If I may ask, what is causing the blindness? As you mentioned he is having surgery.


He needs a cornea transplant. His has gone bad and has calcified. For those that don't know what a cornea is, think of a grape. The skin of the grape is like the cornea to the eye.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I cannot imagine the emotions you and hubby are feeling now, my prayers are with you both :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:hug: Thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dreamchaser said:


> Thanks everyone. He is taking it very well. Me, not so much. It has been a progressive thing, so he knew it was coming.
> 
> 
> HoosierShadow said:
> ...


Thank you for the explination. I hope and pray that he gets the transplant he needs and it will be successful. What a scary thing to be going through. Many thoughts and prayers going out your way.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

At moments when it's it seems like the hardest thing to do, try to be greatful for the gifts you do have (I know, sounds impossible). Sometimes it helps you get through what you don't have. I work with Heart Failure patients, I know waiting for doner hearts (or cornea's in your case) is very hard. I've watched doner lists dwindle, and patients stagnantly waiting for a heart. It makes some people weak, but the strong ones turn to eachother, to family, to God or reach within themselves and fight. I hope you both find the strength to know you have eachother (and, insert all your other blessings here) and that while there will always be people that have more than you do, there are so many more that have less. 
Your husband is amazing for cooking dinner! Help embrace his strength to not give up on himself as it would be much easier to sit down and not want to get up to do anything. Help find tools that enable him to continue his independance, and stuff like his favorite music on CD to keep the mind active and maybe as you are going on living life a doner will come along. But if it takes longer than you wanted to get a doner, the bond you will have created through this will be all the greater when you can finally see emotion in your husbands eyes again.
I know this is hard and I will send prayers your way. Please let me know if you feel you need support groups in your area, or if there is anything you think I can answer for you.
Best,
Caryn


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I"m so sorry. Things like this are never easy but all you can do is your best and your astrong person. I remember when my grandmother went blind and it was hard on all of us. I will be praying for the both of you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry....that is so devastating...  Prayers are sent that way...May God bless.... :hug: ray:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your husband. Sending prayers your way..... ray: 

They say that God will never give you more than you can handle...gotta think that he has more faith in us than we done sometimes.... Hang in there.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I am so sorry you and your hubby are going through this. I hope he can get a transplant soon. Its good he is taking it so well.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

I am sorry you and your husband are having to deal with that. My prayers are with you two. I am very impressed with his ability and willingness to make dinner. What a man!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this and my prayers are with you and your husband at this time. Lucky you have each other, and that he is still in good spirits and not letting this get him down.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this. Will pray for you and your husband. ray:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks. I have been trying to keep my chin up. I haven't told my family yet. My mom is still dealing with my cousin's brain tumor, so I'm afraid to say anything to her. I have been using the goats as an escape, not sure that is so good. But they are so beautiful, and fun to watch so it a distraction for a little while. Cleaning helps too, everything is getting squeaky clean.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I am sure this has to be hard on you both, and I couldn't imagine trying to get the family informed...
You have to have a positive escape, I think it's God's way of keeping us sane  So I am glad your goats are your escape. And cleaning your using energy, and that's a good thing too. Pour some of that energy and frustration into a positive outcome, that's all your doing and it sure beats sitting around being depressed and doing nothing. Sounds like your doing everything you can do, >>>>>HUGS<<<<<<


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I was thinking about you today and was wondering how things were going for you and your husband. I'm waiting for my husband to get out of his MRI. He has a brain tumor also. Anyway, hope all is going ok for you two.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I was thinking about you today too, and praying for you. How is everything?


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I think it would be better to tell your Mom sooner than later, I dont think She will be very happy that you kept it from her if you dont.

I hope he gets a donor soon, It must be hard for him.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope he is doing fine, many thoughts and prayers continue to go out your way.


----------

